# LVR 0%, is it safe? 75+ trades a day, is it liquid enough?



## Sergio (22 February 2012)

hi all =]

just wondering, is it safe to buy stock which is stated 0% in lvr? 

right now, i split my watchlist into :

1. share with 75+ trades a day to ensure liquidity with 0% LVR (is 75+ trades are liquid enough? or should be 100+ ?) 

2. share with 75+ trades a day with more than 0% LVR

both are below 1.750 bucks per share...

opening path are more than welcome, 

heaps thanks,
Sergio


----------



## Sergio (29 February 2012)

by time move by, i find this answer by myself that some o% LVR is not that bad if there is a lot of transaction in average day..and seems 75+trades a day is far from liquid..as now i willing to enter the stock if the average daily trades around 500+ 

hope this time is better..


----------

